# House on Wheels



## Chad Pasquini (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok, so yesterday a gentleman comes in and asks what permits if any he would need to construct a building on a trailer that would be able to have hook ups for a trailer park, this is a new one to me, we have an ordinance for efficiency dwelling units to be 150 sf not including the required bathroom or kitchen floor space, so I told him to check with department of transportation first, then told him to give me a few days to research this, no foundation so I am not sure I would even have any issues with this. Anything I might be missing here. Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Jun 20, 2014)

Sounds like an RV, would need a title, disregard and move on..........JMHO


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 21, 2014)

There is a movement under the moniker "Tiny Houses". These are people trying to build and live in areas about 120 sq ft or so. Since it's kinda hippie oriented, they are not satisfied with an RV type situation, but prefer to build it themselves, and make it more house like. They have learned that if it on wheels they can skirt building minimum sizes. Hence, building a house on a trailer.

Netflix has a documentary on it, so ya'll probably see more inquiries coming in.

Brent.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 21, 2014)

In California this would not be regulated by the building code.  There is a separate regulatory scheme for mobile homes and similar structures but the local building department is not involved with it.  The utility hookup would be treated as a mobile home park.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for your response's gentlemen, what If he is constructing this thing in a front or even backyard, no building requirements?, I will check with our zoning department, but feel pretty much the same as building will have zero requirements or issues.


----------



## Frank (Jun 23, 2014)

Should be treated the same as a guy building a hot rod--both are DMV regulated, zoning and association rules may apply the sameas parking an RV.  Many RV owners have at least an electric hookup wherre they park it when not traveling--nice to have lights, fridge and AC while packing/unpacking.


----------



## GBrackins (Jun 23, 2014)

I saw the Netflix documentary "Tiny Houses" recently. very interesting concept.


----------



## skipharper (Jun 23, 2014)

Concur with Fatboy and Mark K


----------



## Buelligan (Sep 28, 2017)

Sorry to revive an old post but this seems better than starting a new one. So you guys allow someone to live in an RV as a permanent dwelling just because it is not covered by IRC? I would assume it would have to meet code in order to be considered a "permanent dwelling". So for us at the moment we require ALL dwellings to meet IRC. Thankfully we have zoning to help enforce that. I guess I answered my question. Since zoning prevents "RVs" as dwellings I require IRC compliance. Just had a young lady leave in tears when I told her that her "Tiny House RV' will not meet IRC compliance. She already ordered it and they are currently building it now. So on one hand I feel bad but on the other, who spends $80,000 plus BEFORE you assure it can be used? Um, cart before the horse? So, as far as you guys see this, compliance with IRC if a permanent dwelling is required by zoning or other ordinance, or it's just an RV and they can live in it if they wish.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 28, 2017)

No our zoning would prohibit it anyway, unless in an RV park. Can't even in a mobile home park.

Need to be a permanent, compliant structure to be habitable. 

Sorry, poor planning on the young lady's part, should have checked first.

On a personal note, I really don't care, you can live in a tent for all I care. But, rules are rules..........


----------



## steveray (Sep 28, 2017)

There is a sucker born every minute......Zoning takes care of it here....


----------



## cda (Sep 28, 2017)

Dang you all would shoot down

Little house on the prairie


----------



## linnrg (Dec 20, 2017)

Had an inquiry yesterday about tiny homes (again).  As a Building Official I told them that I did not know if I could issue a C of O for a mobile vehicle.  Has anyone here ever inspected one throughout the construction and finaled it?  I have inspected numerous small cabins that had minimal rooms.


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2017)

No way I could under the IRC....


linnrg said:


> Had an inquiry yesterday about tiny homes (again). As a Building Official I told them that I did not know if I could issue a C of O for a mobile vehicle. Has anyone here ever inspected one throughout the construction and finaled it? I have inspected numerous small cabins that had minimal rooms.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2017)

Isn't there an exception for accessory buildings of 120 sq. ft or less?

Build it on a trailer and deflate the tires.

In CA it would come under our Roadable structures review, similar to portable school buildings.
If towable it must be roadable.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2017)

What say you all to tree houses then?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 20, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> What say you all to tree houses then?



I've not had to deal with a tree house.......yet.

Better "knock on wood" on that one..............


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2017)

linnrg said:


> Had an inquiry yesterday about tiny homes (again).  As a Building Official I told them that I did not know if I could issue a C of O for a mobile vehicle.  Has anyone here ever inspected one throughout the construction and finaled it?  I have inspected numerous small cabins that had minimal rooms.




I saw one city that had minimum sq ft for a house and would not back off of that.


----------



## steveray (Dec 21, 2017)

We specifically exempt treehouse and "play" type structures...and 200ft accessory structures, but a house on wheels would not be accessory...


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2017)

linnrg said:


> Had an inquiry yesterday about tiny homes (again). As a Building Official I told them that I did not know if I could issue a C of O for a mobile vehicle. Has anyone here ever inspected one throughout the construction and finaled it? I have inspected numerous small cabins that had minimal rooms.



The State here deals with all Manu. Homes. Also they sent out a flyer couple of years back the if it doesn't have a tag from MH or RIVA then it has to meet ALL the minimum requirement of the IRC and local zoning to get an CO.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 21, 2017)

my250r11 said:


> The State here deals with all Manu. Homes. Also they sent out a flyer couple of years back the if it doesn't have a tag from MH or RIVA then it has to meet ALL the minimum requirement of the IRC and local zoning to get an CO.



Any chance you have a copy of that flyer


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2017)

I do, tried to upload it but think its to big.


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2017)

24 pages 9481mb PDF


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=Tiny+house+from+CID.pdf

Maybe this will work


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gctftmmhq2yt0i1/Tiny house from CID.pdf?dl=0

Or maybe this.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 21, 2017)

got the second one thanks


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2017)

Good deal, your Welcome. Merry Christmas to All I'm out till Tuesday!!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2017)

Have a Merry Christmas my250r11!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 22, 2017)

Not mobile units but we are in the process to inspect fabrication in another jurisdiction and for foundation constructed in the city. A modification will be issued in accordance with the Virginia 2012 PMC and the 2018 IRC Appendix Q.

The contractor intends to install 4 or more units on a single lot so they will also need to comply with HUD's FHA accessible building guidelines.


----------

